# Which all round espresso should I try?



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2012)

Last two coffee beans I tried from Coffee Bean Shop:

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe & Every Day Espresso

Most of the time we drink cappucinos and I really liked the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. Not so sure about as an espresso though, maybe my inexperience but seemed too much going on.

Found the Every Day Espresso good in an espresso but seemed to lose flavour when mixed with milk.

We don't really get through coffee fast enough to have two open at the same time.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try Coffee Bean Shops Mocha Guatemala blend, perfect for cappuchino's, if you like stronger flavours I would try Old Brown Java or Monsoon Malabar.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Lusty Glaze from Hands-On roaster is a good, well-rounded espresso that's pretty well favoured round these here parts. It's quite forgiving of poor espresso making skills like mine too.

I like Small Batch's espresso blend too - similar sort of camp to the Luzty Glaze.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Extract Coffee Strongman Blend is lush & wicked in milk too. You go cant too far wrong with any of their blends tbh


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Extract Coffee Strongman Blend is lush & wicked in milk too. You go cant too far wrong with any of their blends tbh


Totally agree, Extract get the balance just right and their roasts hold up equally well with and without milk.

Nice bunch too.


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Peruvian Yanesha from the Coffee Bean Shop is my staple.. My most fav coffee


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

+1 for lusty glaze


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Well everyone can probably guess what I'd recommend ; )

But yes, lusty glaze is great.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mfccnz

Win a half price Iberital MC2 grinder in the CoffeeDelivered.co.uk twitter competition!

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Coffee Man said:


> Totally agree, Extract get the balance just right and their roasts hold up equally well with and without milk.
> 
> Nice bunch too.


I started on the Strongman this morning - really good in a capp, I'll need to put a bit of work into the espresso I think but it's definitely promising.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great. Thanks for the suggestions, I look forward to trying these out.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I started on the Strongman this morning - really good in a capp, I'll need to put a bit of work into the espresso I think but it's definitely promising.


I was lucky on this. Using exactly the same grind setting as Strangelove, glorous looking pour. 15 into 23g , approx 29 seconds. Superb stuff


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had two espressos of the extract original this morning. First one - 15g into 22g, 34s, pretty bitter tbh. Second - 15g into 22g, 30s, full of dark choc. Will probably loosen the grind and go for 24g in 30 or 22g in 27-28 to try and bring out a bit more sweet choc though.


----------

